# Qualcomm says eight-core processors are 'dumb'



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

Eight-core mobile processors are “dumb,” as the consumer wants an experience that comes from more than just throwing cores together, a Qualcomm executive said, referring to new eight-core chips announced recently. 

“You can’t take eight lawnmower engines, put them together and now claim you have an eight-cylinder Ferrari. It just doesn’t make sense,” the company’s senior vice president Anand Chandrasekher said, according to a transcript of his comments to Taiwan media provided on Friday. 

Qualcomm focuses on giving consumers a good experience, which requires first good modems, next long battery life, and then an affordable price point, he added. Simply throwing cores together is the equivalent of throwing spaghetti against the wall, and seeing what sticks, he added.\

The comments follow a launch by rival MediaTek of its new octa-core chip that it claims will offer better performance over competing processors. 

More on: Qualcomm says eight-core processors are 'dumb' | TechHive

So, we've seen Microsoft Vs Google, AMD Vs nVidia, Facebook Vs G+ and now on .. Qualcomm Vs mediatek


----------



## ratul (Aug 5, 2013)

i agree with him... And it's samsung who has started this "core-war".
Galaxy S: 1 Core
Galaxy S2: 2 Core
Galaxy S3: 4 Core
Galaxy S4: 8 Core
Galaxy S5: ?? Core

Per core performance increase: *Pathetic*
In my opinion, firstly make a single core mobile processor atleast competing a single core netbook (Xolo X900 with Intel Atom, anyone??), then increase cores accordingly..
But i think samsung isn't that good in chip production (sarcasm.. ) to produce quality chips rather than just fooling people with increased cores numbers.. and these fools gives there money to these companies and proclaim: "oh, my mobile can compete with your i7 as mine have 8-cores.. "


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

what if intel can provide  core i7 8 core processor at "affordable" rates? Will we just through the offer off the road? I dont think so.There are people who need those. More cores are always welcome and better increases the competition. Only thing mobile will be affected by its battery and price. Otherwise I dont agree with him. that is my personal opinion though.


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 5, 2013)

finally snapdragon is feeling the heat 

mediatek sell


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

feeling the Core war in mobile industry is just coming


----------



## Minion (Aug 6, 2013)

Mediatek is both cost effective and can provide reasonable performance. Even Sony and Samsung is starting to use them its good for us .


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes those things may drop the price of mobile phones with quad core from top compnies like sony or LG . Even Snapdragon will drop the price of Components to stay in competition IMO.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 6, 2013)

Qualcomm is just saying this cause they have not yet made a eight core themselves lol 

When they do it will be like FASTEST MOBILE CPU EVER lol


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

Actually, Mediatek is riding on the success of Android mobiles by local manufacturers, IMO.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 6, 2013)

But why do I need 8 cores on a mobile phone? May be after a decade, but this is too soon. 4 is more than enough, in my opinion.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2013)

lywyre said:


> But why do I need 8 cores on a mobile phone? May be after a decade, but this is too soon. 4 is more than enough, in my opinion.



do you even need 4 cores? intel mobile cpu(single core )with hyperthreading outperforms multi core cpus from other brands easily.more core increases the competitions consumers certainly get benefit from that like entry level market will see a huge bump.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 6, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Qualcomm is just saying this cause they have not yet made a eight core themselves



Grapes aka 8 Cores Khatte Hai?


----------



## randomuser111 (Aug 6, 2013)

That's a bit of a non sense IMO. All the 8 core CPUs that have come out so far are based on Big.LITTE architecture (1 of them being a fake OCta Core ) And more importantly, Snapdragon 800 quad core smokes both easily. So unless someone comes out with octa Cortex A15 chip, you can't really say Qualcomm is feeling jealous.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 6, 2013)

ratul said:


> i agree with him... And it's samsung who has started this "core-war".
> Galaxy s: 1 core
> galaxy s2: 2 core
> galaxy s3: 4 core
> ...



ftfy 
At a very simple level, S4 basically has two processors slapped together in an SOC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2013)

I agree with Qualcomm's comment...
the most primary thing in cpu architecture is how much fast is the synchronization between controllers & message bus...
if that is not proper then increasing cores wont matter...then there are other factors also speed,frequency etc


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

AFAIK Mediatek Qcta Core Is behind in some benchmark as compared to Snapdragon 800 quad core.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2013)

link to benchmarks please ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 7, 2013)

Megacore for unoptimized OS  crap OS needs many cores.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 7, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> link to benchmarks please ?



*tech2.in.com/news/smartphones/mediatek-announces-new-octacore-processor-for-mobile-devices/909258

According to this link 
An tu tu benchmark
Snapdragon 800  35000 
MT Octa             30000
Snapdragon 600   25000


----------



## mohit9206 (Aug 7, 2013)

ratul said:


> i agree with him... And it's samsung who has started this "core-war".
> Galaxy S: 1 Core
> Galaxy S2: 2 Core
> Galaxy S3: 4 Core
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 8, 2013)

Eevn though 8x Cortex A7 may score well i benchmarks, apps are NOT optimized for 8 cores.. Sure many apps using the cores will be fine, but if you relly want to improve performance in an app, single threaded performance is more important.... 

Even a Quad Intel i7 can beat an AMD 8 core.. because the intel has much higher IPC..

A snapdragon 800 will be able to run better than the 8 core... also most of the time... only 1 or 2 cores will be active out of 8 like during idle... so the problem is those cores will have to work harder.. also turning on the other cores might not help


----------



## dude1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sure they are dumb...untill they make one, then they are intelligent options....


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

WellI agree with them. Companies should focus on overall performance at idle state rather than slapping more and more cores at user face.


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 24, 2013)

What qualcom talking is total bullshit, if they don't have a cpu that supports big little architecture it doesn't mean it's dumb. 
Arm has spent some decent time in R&D for big little architecture. And it's going to be the future of mobile soc.
It has so many advantages when compared to a traditional quad core cpu


----------



## bala_cpu (Aug 24, 2013)

lywyre said:


> But why do I need 8 cores on a mobile phone? May be after a decade, but this is too soon. 4 is more than enough, in my opinion.



No mobile will be designed to work with a full 8 core could unless it uses some lower end arm architecture, all 8 core devices that night the high end segment will feature big little architecture which essentially has a high end quad core cpu and a low end quad-core cpu. High end quad will be utilized only when you do some heavy lifting jobs, regular jobs like ams, phone calls will be handle by low end quad, resulting in enormous battery saving. The max power map of low end quad is below the waist line of minimum power of a high end quad


----------

